# Public Speaking



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I am an idiot, why did I take this class? I thought it might help me but my anxiety is off the charts. We have to talk for 5-8 minutes each speech. Has anyone else gotten through this class? Please, if you have any advice :nw


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

I have done it. It is pretty tough. I could do the scripted speeches okay, but I choked on some impromptu speeches we had to do. It was kinda embarassing, but it did help my public speaking a bit.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I took that class. It was required or else I wouldn't have took it. I found that most of the people in the class were nervous. My advice would be to practice your speech out loud over and over before you give it. I made my mom listen to my speeches. When she got tired of it, my cat always made an excellent listener (except when she fell asleep. :b ) 

Props help (takes the focus off of you.)
If you really want people's eyes off of you, see if you can do a powerpoint or insert movie clips. :banana 
Oh, and notecards are always helpful in case you get stuck.


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

i took public speaking, voluntarily even! i thought it might help my sa, and it might have a little bit. 
i think the best thing about the class is that i got to pick the topics of my speeches; i was more comfortable about things i knew about. 
our speeches were never more than 5 minutes, but i actually did a speech about the clash (the band) that lasted 13 minutes! :fall


----------



## beckjcream (Feb 20, 2005)

i took it this past summer. personally i found that it wasn't as bad as i thought. after the first few speeches where i was very nervous my anxieties lessened with each further speech. and yes pretty much everyone in that class is nervous about speeches so you arent alone.


----------

